# If you’re in the market for a zero turn, give a serious look to the Exmark Radius



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

I usually get a new zero turn every 5 or so years and they’ve always been John Deere’s. They always had the best overall value for what you got in my opinion. I think other manufacturers saw this and decided to do something about it. My friend runs a rather large mowing business and uses nothing but Exmark. I always vowed them as the expensive mower, in other words you gotta drop $10 grand whereas Deere I could get a solid commercial zero turn for $7000-7500. Well, I decided to go look at Exmark today and wow they’ve really decided to play ball and steal some of Deere’s shine away when it comes to value in an entry level commercial mower! Sure they still have the $10,000 mowers, and I looked at them. But they now have the Radius line which is their entry level commercial mowers targeted at exactly at customers like me. For $7599 you get a commercial 52” deck (60” was $8099 I think), air ride suspension seat, Kawasaki fx engine, hydro gear 3100 hydros (wish it had 3400 but it still has a 9mph top speed whereas my older mowers only went 10 anyways), just an overall solid mower. Felt more solid than my old Deere to be honest. Only place where they’ve cheaped out that I can see is no gas gauge (you get this stupid sight thing), cup holder is prettt small and useless and no tray for storage. And the deck is an UltraCut 3 which is the deck they used on their Lazer Z’s back in the early to mid 2000’s. Basically they’re taking technology from their older commercial mowers and passing on the cheaper cost which is fine by me. Those old decks will cut grass, I’ve seen what they can do!


----------



## Ray357 (May 19, 2021)

They are nice. Snapper pro is worth a look too. They straight up Ferris with snapper paint.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> They are nice. Snapper pro is worth a look too. They straight up Ferris with snapper paint.


I wanted to look at those but the dealers that carry them were both out and Weren’t sure when they’d get some in. Even the Exmark dealer told me today the area rep has been taking mowers from dealers to ship to other dealers. The model I bought, he had two left and the rep was coming to get them to send to a dealer that needed them. It was understood that he could sell them first though if they sold before he came back by and I got one and the other was getting ready to be sent somewhere else.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

We just got a Bad Boy !


----------



## 4HAND (May 19, 2021)

That's one fine lookin mower!
But it's GON be hard for me not to buy another Hustler when mine bites the dust.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> We just got a Bad Boy !


Those are nice! I wish I had a dealer near me to check them out. Tractor supply has them but I wanted to see the commercial models.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

4HAND said:


> That's one fine lookin mower!
> But it's GON be hard for me not to buy another Hustler when mine bites the dust.


Hustler has always been one I’ve liked but the 3 dealers near me that carry them, they don’t stock them as much as they do other mowers. It’s like they have a few and then tons of another brand. I really wanted to see an X-One up close.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 19, 2021)

I just bought a Gravley ZT XL with 52" and Kawasaki engine not commercial but upper residential grade .... been pleased so far ....came from a JD X340 tractor ...

I did look at Excel  ....nice mowers ...


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I just bought a Gravley ZT XL with 52" and Kawasaki engine not commercial but upper residential grade .... been pleased so far ....came from a JD X340 tractor ...
> 
> I did look at Excel  ....nice mowers ...


I actually stopped to look at a Gravely pro turn 152 the other day. Got to see the new Mach 1 up close too. That thing is a beast! Only thing that kept me from the Gravely was the dealer. It was a used car dealership that had taken on to selling Mahindra tractors and Gravely and Ariens zero turns on the past year. He’s been selling the fool out of them though from what he told me, and I believe it because he had a huge selection. More than most full time mower shops around here had in stock.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> I actually stopped to look at a Gravely pro turn 152 the other day. Got to see the new Mach 1 up close too. That thing is a beast! Only thing that kept me from the Gravely was the dealer. It was a used car dealership that had taken on to selling Mahindra tractors and Gravely and Ariens zero turns on the past year. He’s been selling the fool out of them though from what he told me, and I believe it because he had a huge selection. More than most full time mower shops around here had in stock.


That sounds like my kind of place. I just got a mahindra also.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

That eXmark don’t look like a commercial grade. Just looks like the front end should be heavier. 
What size motor does it have !


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> That sounds like my kind of place. I just got a mahindra also.


Would you believe he didn’t have a single tractor in stock? Had every implement you could want though. He said Mahindra is only taking special orders right now, they aren’t shipping anything unless a customer walks on to a dealers lot and says “hey I want this”. He will get it in a few weeks then.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

It’s got the Kawasaki I see


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> That eXmark don’t look like a commercial grade. Just looks like the front end should be heavier.
> What size motor does it have !


Kawasaki FX 691v. 22hp. Same engine you get on the 48” and 52” Lazer Z e series. I looked up the weight on the spec sheet and it weighs right at 1000 lbs. my Deere was 1200 I think.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 19, 2021)

I sat on a new Kubota Z724 the other day while picking mine up from service....bad mistake, that air ride seat is legit!!  Now I'm coveting a new Kubota even though mine only has 125 hours on it...I'm hoping the wife can't tell the difference should I decide to trade!!  LOL


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

This is not the same is it.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 19, 2021)

I’ll stick with my 1999 scag. Tough as nails. And as my luck goes, next time I go to use it, it’ll show its tail. Happens every time. When it ever gives it up, I’ll likely stay with scag.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

mossyoakpro said:


> I sat on a new Kubota Z724 the other day while picking mine up from service....bad mistake, that air ride seat is legit!!  Now I'm coveting a new Kubota even though mine only has 125 hours on it...I'm hoping the wife can't tell the difference should I decide to trade!!  LOL


They have the bomb for mowers. I was there a couple weeks ago to. 
Got a 6’ rotory mower.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Havana Dude said:


> I’ll stick with my 1999 scag. Tough as nails. And as my luck goes, next time I go to use it, it’ll show its tail. Happens every time. When it ever gives it up, I’ll likely stay with scag.


You get it from north side mowers.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> This is not the same is it. View attachment 1081514


That’s the “E”. It’s supposedly the “prosumer” model and the S and X are the entry level commercial.


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> They have the bomb for mowers. I was there a couple weeks ago to.
> Got a 6’ rotory mower.



I've been pleased with mine so far....only issue I have had was the PTO switch went out on it.  Fortunately there was some sort of recall on it when I went to have it repaired.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> This is not the same is it. View attachment 1081514


This mower is 5,500 here’s the stats. 
Little bigger motor.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> You get it from north side mowers.


No, bought it from a friend, who took meticulous care of his stuff. I’ve had it since 04. He washed it like a car after every use, and......no kidding, waxed it 2 times a year. The deck literally had 2 scratches on it. I told him when I got it that sadly, it had seen it’s last waxing. I take fairly good care of it as far as a mower goes, but not to his standards. It’s had a few issues, but nothing worth trashing it for.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> This mower is 5,500 here’s the stats.
> Little bigger motor. View attachment 1081515


I wanna say they run the Kholer 7000 on the E series. Think Exmark sticks their name on it but it’s a Kholer 7000. Has the 2800 hydros on it and no suspension seat. The S and X get the Kawasaki FX and suspension seat. Think they both have 3100 hydros too. Much larger tires in the back and wider in the front.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> That’s the “E”. It’s supposedly the “prosumer” model and the S and X are the entry level commercial.


You seem to know a lot about them. u must know someone that works there.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> I wanna say they run the Kholer 7000 on the E series. Think Exmark sticks their name on it but it’s a Kholer 7000. Has the 2800 hydros on it and no suspension seat. The S and X get the Kawasaki FX and suspension seat. Think they both have 3100 hydros too. Much larger tires in the back and wider in the front.


Seat makes the difference for sure. 
You know these mowers pretty good. 
If I wanted one do I ask for Robert.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> You seem to know a lot about them. u must know someone that works there.


Well I honestly know more about the Lazer Z’s because that’s what a friend of mine runs in his mowing business. I learned all this today from the dealer who was really good. I was debating between the Lazer Z “e” and this one but he didn’t think I needed to spend the extra $2500. How many salesman you know would tell you you didn’t need to spend an extra $2500?? Thats when I knew he was honest.?


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Seat makes the difference for sure.
> You know these mowers pretty good.
> If I wanted one do I ask for Robert.


Zero turns and tractors I nerd out about. Guns too. I know too much about useless information ?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> Zero turns and tractors I nerd out about. Guns too. I know too much about useless information ?


Me too. The one you pictured looked like it was from South Carolina! A dealer in sumter area.


----------



## Robert28 (May 19, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Me too. The one you pictured looked like it was from South Carolina! A dealer in sumter area.


Yep it was in Manning.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 19, 2021)

I have a friend that uses the eXmark in his lawn business. North fla area. They make him money.


----------



## TomC (May 20, 2021)

Just couldn't stomach the cost of a zero turn so last week picked up a Landpride Finish Mower to pull behind the Kubota for 1/3 the cost. Does a mighty fine job and a nicely manicured cut but I'm jealous of those zippin around on zero turns!


----------



## Robert28 (May 20, 2021)

TomC said:


> Just couldn't stomach the cost of a zero turn so last week picked up a Landpride Finish Mower to pull behind the Kubota for 1/3 the cost. Does a mighty fine job and a nicely manicured cut but I'm jealous of those zippin around on zero turns!


If/when I ever build a new house I will never have trees or azaleas in my yard. I just want wide open grass. That’ll give me an excuse to buy a new finish mower to go behind my tractor lol


----------



## TomC (May 20, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> If/when I ever build a new house I will never have trees or azaleas in my yard. I just want wide open grass. That’ll give me an excuse to buy a new finish mower to go behind my tractor lol



Slower than the zero turn no doubt but I can back that finish mower down the slope by the pond right to the edge of the water and and it maneuvers and backs nicely in and  around obstacles and trees. Mighty fine looking cut aslo. There's your excuse to go buy one!!

Flail mowers look awesome too but they are more $ and like everything else right now very hard to find. Takes about 4 hours to do my 5 acre front and back yard as it's only a 60" finish mower. Probably cut that time in half with a zero turn but I'm quite fond of "tractor time".


----------



## mossyoakpro (May 20, 2021)

TomC said:


> Slower than the zero turn no doubt but I can back that finish mower down the slope by the pond right to the edge of the water and and it maneuvers and backs nicely in and  around obstacles and trees. Mighty fine looking cut aslo. There's your excuse to go buy one!!
> 
> Flail mowers look awesome too but they are more $ and like everything else right now very hard to find. Takes about 4 hours to do my 5 acre front and back yard as it's only a 60" finish mower. Probably cut that time in half with a zero turn but I'm quite fond of "tractor time".



"Tractor time" is quite therapeutic....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 20, 2021)

TomC said:


> Slower than the zero turn no doubt but I can back that finish mower down the slope by the pond right to the edge of the water and and it maneuvers and backs nicely in and  around obstacles and trees. Mighty fine looking cut aslo. There's your excuse to go buy one!!
> 
> Flail mowers look awesome too but they are more $ and like everything else right now very hard to find. Takes about 4 hours to do my 5 acre front and back yard as it's only a 60" finish mower. Probably cut that time in half with a zero turn but I'm quite fond of "tractor time".



I bet a good 61 inch Skag Turf Tiger would have that down to an hour and change.  Those 35HP Vanguard engines are some kinda work horse


----------



## TomC (May 20, 2021)

Hour and change not likely. Not to make it look like I like it. Slopes, cut perfectly to  the water line around pond, neatly around trees. Some tricky areas where a belly mower just couldn't get to. I live on a farm but spent WAY too many years in nice HOA neighborhoods........still got a bit of that @Sinclair in me . Will probably get a zero turn someday but got to say the Landpride finish mower does a fine job.

And yes, tractor time is BETTER than any therapist.


----------



## nmurph (May 20, 2021)

Hustler Super Mini-Z owner (I also have a Huslter Mini-Fastrack). I've been well pleased with both. The SMZ is a 27hp on 52" deck. It can wade into some serious grass and keep chugging. 16mph according to my GPS and my son's JUGS radar gun even though the factory spec was 14mph. I prefer separate wheel motors and pumps to the all-in-one, even though Hydrogear sells them as commercial.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jun 8, 2021)

UPDATE....picking up my new Kubota Z726X in the morning!!  I could not stand it after sitting in that cushy seat a couple of times.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 8, 2021)

mossyoakpro said:


> UPDATE....picking up my new Kubota Z726X in the morning!!  I could not stand it after sitting in that cushy seat a couple of times.


Those are nice mowers, built like tanks! You’ll love it.


----------



## Son (Jun 9, 2021)

I have an old Toro, bought four years ago. Sand has already worn holes in the stamped out deck. I've replaced jack shafts and pullies twice, belt once. It's the 5000. Paid about 3400 for it. Now I see they cost more.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 9, 2021)

Son said:


> I have an old Toro, bought four years ago. Sand has already worn holes in the stamped out deck. I've replaced jack shafts and pullies twice, belt once. It's the 5000. Paid about 3400 for it. Now I see they cost more.


I feel your pain. I went through many “homeowner mowers” over the years. Honestly after 3 seasons they were completely done. These were anywhere from $2500-$5000 mowers and my yard was destroying them. And I take care of my stuff! My yard is just hard on a mower. So I bought my first commercial zero turn and guess what, nary a problem ever since, two broken deck belts and that’s it. I recently bought an Exmark because I’ve always wanted one and I think even my yard won’t wear this one out in 10 years.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jun 10, 2021)

Robert28 said:


> Those are nice mowers, built like tanks! You’ll love it.



I didn't think that a foot wider deck would make such a difference in mowing time but it sure does....And that cushy seat is awesome!!


----------

